# My Kitchen's Done!



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Come on in and have a look around!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Just take it all in!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

There's the sink with the pull out faucet! A mosaic tile backsplash will get installed later.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

The barstools are due in for the glass top eating area soon.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Lots of worktop area for baking!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

In fact, let's make some cookies right now!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Just a little tug and out pops the mixer on a spring loaded shelf!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Nah, maybe I should make some dinner for mr. von.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh, we'll just order in and have some martinis...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

A few more for good measure!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The recessed wall sections on either side of the sink are a nice touch.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> The recessed wall sections on either side of the sink are a nice touch.


Thanks! Those were my idea. They're spice cubby holes and will each have two glass shelves. I'm waiting until after I paint to install them.

We had to build the wall out a good 5" to match the wall in the other room (which was an addition). Apparently the previous homeowners never checked to make sure the walls were flush. I hated wasting all that space, so I asked them to build in the cubbies.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Thanks! Those were my idea. They're spice cubby holes and will each have two glass shelves. I'm waiting until after I paint to install them.
> 
> We had to build the wall out a good 5" to match the wall in the other room (which was an addition). Apparently the previous homeowners never checked to make sure the walls were flush. I hated wasting all that space, so I asked them to build in the cubbies.


Nice...though you can tell you don't have kids. That glass table would last about a day before they broke it.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

That is a great use of space!

Very nice.

Tile floor?

Len


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Nice...though you can tell you don't have kids. That glass table would last about a day before they broke it.


It's tempered glass. I actually dropped one of those solid steel adapters (that are glued to the glass) onto the table from about 4 feet up, and it didn't break. Sheeeot, that was lucky, though.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks... can't take all the credit, though. It was designed by my best friend, who's an architect and does a lot of kitchen & restaurant design. The rectangular glass bar was mr. von's idea, I originally wanted a circular one, but it wasted space.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

vonteity said:


> A mosaic tile backsplash will get installed later.


Then it's not done!


> It's tempered glass. I actually dropped one of those solid steel adapters (that are glued to the glass) onto the table from about 4 feet up, and it didn't break. Sheeeot, that was lucky, though.


I had a glass table with two small children and the problem was greasy fingerprints on the bottom. On a normal table, you can't see what's on the bottom. With glass, you see all the fingerprints and smudges. Cleaning the bottom was a real pain.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> Then it's not done!
> I had a glass table with two small children and the problem was greasy fingerprints on the bottom. On a normal table, you can't see what's on the bottom. With glass, you see all the fingerprints and smudges. Cleaning the bottom was a real pain.


No small children, but the underside of the glass is not that hard to clean.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Just a little tug and out pops the mixer on a spring loaded shelf!


I hate you. I've always wanted one of these for my mixer!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Very nice Von - I love the glass bar! Ikea cabinets? I like 'em. Post pix when the backsplash is done.


----------



## crashracer (May 10, 2004)

ok, let's see the after pictures.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

What color are you planning on painting and what will be the dominant color in the tile backsplash?

I think it looks great.:thumbsup: I can only imagine what a huge headache it must have been.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Very nice!*

My girlfriend especially approved of the pop-up Kitchenaid mixer. She loves hers, but the thing has to weigh, what, 30 pounds? Glass bar table is a plus, too, and the spice cubbies are nifty, though I think I would skip the shelves and have miscellania like a tea jar there.

Not sure what I think of the mixing of wood grains, but I think I'd need to see the place on my own to decide on that one.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It looks great. The Ikea countertop - is that corian?


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats von, thats very exciting. :thumbsup: I love that you have so many cupboards, and I aspire to a pull out pantry... one day, one day.

By the way, I'd move the paper towel on your countertop out of sight if ever Dr Roebuck pays a visit.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Not sure what I think of the mixing of wood grains, but I think I'd need to see the place on my own to decide on that one.


Mixing wood grains?  

There's no mixing... it's all birch. Well, except for the molding because Ikea doesn't sell crown molding in birch, so we got it to match as closely as possible.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> It looks great. The Ikea countertop - is that corian?


I dunno, it's whatever Ikea sells. It was cheap. I used one short piece ($39) and two longer pieces ($49). That's cheap!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> I hate you. I've always wanted one of these for my mixer!


http://www.ovisonline.com/store/detail.asp?product_id=RAS-ML-HDCR

I had to mount mine slightly differently than the instructions suggested because of the cabinet hinges, but it was pretty easy to install.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

crashracer said:


> ok, let's see the after pictures.


Oh, ain't you just HIL-AR-IOUS.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

lets_ride said:


> What color are you planning on painting and what will be the dominant color in the tile backsplash?
> 
> I think it looks great.:thumbsup: I can only imagine what a huge headache it must have been.


The wall behind the sink will be red, as it is in the family room. Not sure if the pictures show the khaki color that is paired with the red in the family room, but I think the remaining walls will be that color. It's a mix of those two, at any rate.

It wasn't too much of a headache. It took 5 weeks and 2 days, but Thanksgiving and Black Friday were non-work days, so I guess it really only took 5 weeks total. The real headache is putting all the crapola back and cleaning up drywall dust and the myriad of boxes I have in my basement from the cabinets. Hey, anybody want to come over and make a fort?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

vonteity said:


> Mixing wood grains?
> 
> There's no mixing... it's all birch. Well, except for the molding because Ikea doesn't sell crown molding in birch, so we got it to match as closely as possible.


I've been considering redoing my kitchen (ain't goona happen in the next two years) and I thought the IKEA birch makes a really good looking cabinet. I'm glad to see from your photos that I was correct.
Now if only the Denver area would get an IKEA store, I would have a change of using their cabinets.


----------



## MaskofPain (Jul 19, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Mixing wood grains?
> 
> There's no mixing... it's all birch. Well, except for the molding because Ikea doesn't sell crown molding in birch, so we got it to match as closely as possible.


i think Arg meant the GRAIN.... not wood type mixing. Yes, from the pix it looks like the grains are facing different ways. I assume that was intentional for the look its giving off in the pix. Maybe you don't notice that effect without a flashbulb?

just curious... if you bake alot - why didnt u get the dbl oven? I always thought that bottom pot/pan drawer was silly.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

looks awesome. now when are you having us all over for dinner?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MaskofPain said:


> i think Arg meant the GRAIN.... not wood type mixing. Yes, from the pix it looks like the grains are facing different ways. I assume that was intentional for the look its giving off in the pix. Maybe you don't notice that effect without a flashbulb?
> 
> just curious... if you bake alot - why didnt u get the dbl oven? I always thought that bottom pot/pan drawer was silly.


No the effect is not as pronounced with the naked eye, the flash from the camera must bring it out.

I really don't see the use in a double oven. It seems like a waste of a perfectly good cabinet and then you have to install a cooktop and lose another cabinet. A standard oven works fine for home baking, it's not as if I'm a professional pastry chef or anything. Personally, I think the trend towards having a professional kitchen in the home is a little silly.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> looks awesome. now when are you having us all over for dinner?


I need to paint and drum up some more money to install the wood flooring in the family room, and then I'm throwing a party!

Oh, and I have to put the new sink and toilet in the bathroom off of that room. Who the hell buys a yellow toilet!??! Something is inherently wrong with that...


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

looks good ...hey _paddy cake paddy cake bake me a cake as fast as you can_


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

vonteity said:


> Just a little tug and out pops the mixer on a spring loaded shelf!


BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Export A said:


> looks good ...hey _paddy cake paddy cake bake me a cake as fast as you can_


I baked pies last night. Tonight is Christmas cookies. Don't you pay ANY attention whatsoever!??!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

We put one of those in our kitchen when we built our house......hope you had your electrician put an outlet inside the cabinet so you can keep the mixer plugged in all the time. It makes a great place to store the toaster and keep it plugged in too. 

The Kitchen looks great, I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

looks great von...how do you like that flat cook top? it definitely looks sleek, but those tend to rank third for me, under elec coil and of course gas. tho, i guess i'd take that right now over my two (of four) working electric coils on our 50s era stove. it looks kick ass, but ain't so convenient anymore. oh well....prolly should have replaced it with the insurance $$ when the first one went out...we bought a puppy instead. 

xmas cookies!!! i'm sneaking in and eating them ALL whilst you sleep...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

ampastoral said:


> looks great von...how do you like that flat cook top? it definitely looks sleek, but those tend to rank third for me, under elec coil and of course gas. tho, i guess i'd take that right now over my two (of four) working electric coils on our 50s era stove. it looks kick ass, but ain't so convenient anymore. oh well....prolly should have replaced it with the insurance $$ when the first one went out...we bought a puppy instead.
> 
> xmas cookies!!! i'm sneaking in and eating them ALL whilst you sleep...


I like it better than my 50's era electric coil stove. I wanted a gas stove, but my oven died before my kitchen remodel. So instead of bringing someone in to bring the gas line up from the basement, I just bought an electric one. My biggest worry was spills getting cooked into the glass, but they are pretty easily removed with a razor blade. Otherwise it's nice. There's a "warming zone" (which I've never used, but sounds nice) and one of the large burners is actually a dual, so it can be used as a smaller burner as well.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

that sounds nice. do you find that the "burners" heat as quickly as your coil did? my only exp with the flat tops comes from my parents house and the future IL's house...both were horrible..but they were also quite old. i imagine they've gotten better over the years...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

ampastoral said:


> that sounds nice. do you find that the "burners" heat as quickly as your coil did? my only exp with the flat tops comes from my parents house and the future IL's house...both were horrible..but they were also quite old. i imagine they've gotten better over the years...


They actually heat a lot more quickly, IME. They are bright red and burning hot within 10 seconds of being turned on! It's the pan that takes a while to heat up.

The only thing I DON'T like is that they take a while to cool down, but I guess that goes for any electric burner stove. I've gotten used to pulling the pan off the burner to cool it off.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

vonteity said:


> They actually heat a lot more quickly, IME. They are bright red and burning hot within 10 seconds of being turned on! It's the pan that takes a while to heat up.
> 
> The only thing I DON'T like is that they take a while to cool down, but I guess that goes for any electric burner stove. I've gotten used to pulling the pan off the burner to cool it off.


very cool. that makes me feel better. we may have a new stove in our future and i'm not sure we can pull off gas. tho, the missus always complains about flat cook tops, but i'm the one always using them  go figure. 

really, if $$ were falling out of my pockets, i'd find one of the companies doing updates on vintage stoves.....sweeeeet stuff, but way pricey

but i've also made some mental notes...you guys did some very cool things....but just to make sure, you should send me some cookies so i can test the viability of the new space


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

sounds like a plan von. what kinda wood floors are you going with?

btw, you made me want homemade cookies, so guess what i'm doing tonight.....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ampastoral said:


> very cool. that makes me feel better. we may have a new stove in our future and i'm not sure we can pull off gas


I really want one of those combo units--where you have gas on the top and then electric for the oven. Right now I have a Jenn-Air with radiant glass tops and it's OK, but it's not gas.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

vonteity said:


> Oh, and I have to put the new sink and toilet in the bathroom off of that room. Who the hell buys a yellow toilet!??! Something is inherently wrong with that...


A yellow toilet sounds ideal if you are a guy who has poor aim.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> A yellow toilet sounds ideal if you are a guy who has poor aim.


Yellow brown abstract pattern would take care of it all...you'd never need to clean.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> Come on in and have a look around!


What would you think about chiseling out some of the floor tiles and put stainless ones in? Brushed? Polished? Maybe even anodized colors? Have a chisel party some day?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Joe Starck said:


> What would you think about chiseling out some of the floor tiles and put stainless ones in? Brushed? Polished? Maybe even anodized colors? Have a chisel party some day?


Noooo way. Nuh uh. First off, I don't want that much stainless. My house is very NOT modern, so this kitchen doesn't really fit with the rest of the house as it is. I'm slowly modernizing it! 

I really didn't want that much stainless. A little as an accent, but I opted to forego the stainless backsplash and went for a glass bar instead of a stainless one.

Second, are you effing kidding me? You want me to pull up what was JUST PUT DOWN? You're NUTS!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> sounds like a plan von. what kinda wood floors are you going with?
> 
> btw, you made me want homemade cookies, so guess what i'm doing tonight.....


My Norwegian Christmas cookie dough is chilling in the fridge... 

I'm not sure what I'm doing for flooring. I have a medium oak in the rest of my house, but that room is separated from the rest of the house, so I might go with a lighter birch/beech type wood to match the kitchen. I was looking at bamboo, but I'm not sure I like the bamboo flooring that Ikea has and it's really too pricey elsewhere. I dropped ALL of my money on the kitchen, so I'm pretty much broke now.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> Noooo way. Nuh uh. First off, I don't want that much stainless. My house is very NOT modern, so this kitchen doesn't really fit with the rest of the house as it is. I'm slowly modernizing it!
> 
> I really didn't want that much stainless. A little as an accent, but I opted to forego the stainless backsplash and went for a glass bar instead of a stainless one.
> 
> Second, are you effing kidding me? You want me to pull up what was JUST PUT DOWN? You're NUTS!


I'm not kidding. Pull up some of them. It'd be fun. Most of them would stay. Number the tiles, take a picture, and post it, and then I'll make my suggestions for replacements and then you can ask me that last question again. Deal?


----------



## MaskofPain (Jul 19, 2007)

vonteity said:


> No the effect is not as pronounced with the naked eye, the flash from the camera must bring it out.
> 
> I really don't see the use in a double oven. It seems like a waste of a perfectly good cabinet and then you have to install a cooktop and lose another cabinet. A standard oven works fine for home baking, it's not as if I'm a professional pastry chef or anything. Personally, I think the trend towards having a professional kitchen in the home is a little silly.



bake 2 different items at different temps at the same time
bake a dinner item that may smell like garlic - while u bake sweets in the other
the smaller oven heats up way faster - so its a go to oven for just using one oven
if one oven breaks - you have a spare
takes up the same space as one large oven
bake an item while the other oven is being cleaned


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

vonteity said:


> I really don't see the use in a double oven. It seems like a waste of a perfectly good cabinet and then you have to install a cooktop and lose another cabinet. A standard oven works fine for home baking, it's not as if I'm a professional pastry chef or anything.


Oh, I really miss our old double oven. It was very handy when cooking a big dinner, especially at Thanksgiving or Christmas. 



vonteity said:


> Personally, I think the trend towards having a professional kitchen in the home is a little silly.


Me too! :thumbsup:


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Oh, I really miss our old double oven. It was very handy when cooking a big dinner, especially at Thanksgiving or Christmas.


I suppose... but I've never cooked for more than four people in the four years I've lived here. If I were doing it on even a monthly basis, then okay I could see the point!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MaskofPain said:


> bake 2 different items at different temps at the same time
> bake a dinner item that may smell like garlic - while u bake sweets in the other
> the smaller oven heats up way faster - so its a go to oven for just using one oven
> if one oven breaks - you have a spare
> ...


Never had use to do much of those!


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

Joe Starck said:


> I'm not kidding. Pull up some of them. It'd be fun. Most of them would stay. Number the tiles, take a picture, and post it, and then I'll make my suggestions for replacements and then you can ask me that last question again. Deal?


And then you'd have to decide on party invitations: byoc: bring your own chisel. Hmmm...what color grout?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Joe Starck said:


> And then you'd have to decide on party invitations: byoc: bring your own chisel. Hmmm...what color grout?


I'm honestly trying to figure whether you're completely out of your mind crazy, or you're just joking. 

I'm not really finding any humor in it, so I'm thinking you're just nuts.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

vonteity said:


> The barstools are due in for the glass top eating area soon.


Perfect place of the truing stand- just watch the curtains


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> I'm honestly trying to figure whether you're completely out of your mind crazy, or you're just joking.
> 
> I'm not really finding any humor in it, so I'm thinking you're just nuts.


So get a second opinion. Send Orbit.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Joe Starck said:


> So get a second opinion. Send Orbit.


What?



Joe Starck said:


> I like to chomp bites off small blocks of cheese whilst walking to church, or anytime I'm on the go.


Oh never mind.. you _are _crazy. Carry on.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> What?
> 
> Or post a numbered pic...
> 
> Oh never mind.. you _are _crazy. Carry on.


But yesterday I did buy some cheese and snack on it on my way to a church. A couple of blocks and it was gone. So?


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*where...*

did you get that garbage can...I've been looking all over for one. no avail...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

bahueh said:


> did you get that garbage can...I've been looking all over for one. no avail...


Pretty sure I picked it up at Target a few years back.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*well then...*



vonteity said:


> Pretty sure I picked it up at Target a few years back.


I should give it a try. nice place overall, well done.


----------

